# !!Need help!!! Mystery 14k gold watch



## Shaple (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a nice clean solid 14kt onsa

And would like to know more about it

It has date and is selfpowered and had incablock on the back which i know is drop protection, i saw one on ebay similar sell for 9000 canadian altho price isnt my concern date price and rarity would be nice along with any other info anyone may know


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

any pics?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Warm welcome to the Forum Shaple, and I suggest one picture can beat a 1000 words?

Mike


----------



## Shaple (Aug 14, 2015)

It wont allow me to post photos i tried when i originally posted :/

Says my account isnt available to do that yet?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Host your pictures on a piccie hosting service and then post the links - -

HAVE YOU gOOGLED THE MAKE?


----------



## Shaple (Aug 14, 2015)

I have and nothing i cant find it on google

http://s989.photobucket.com/user/Tas_Koussidis/library/
There they are along with photos of a berks pocket watch i have


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome, its not surprising that many of the defunct Swiss micro brands from the pre-quartz revolution have little evidence today has to their origins. It would appear that the multitude of Swiss manufacturers who ceased to exist circa post mid 1970's manufactured watches under an equally multitude number of trade names. An example of this is the Landeron watch movement which was used and traded under different names as far as I can gather. For example one of the rarer ones being fine jewels. Do some research into Ebauche watches/movements it will possibly explain why your watch appears a mystery. :yes:


----------



## Shaple (Aug 14, 2015)

Still did not turn up anything


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a look at http://www.mikrolisk.de and enter the name Onsa. I think you might be happy with the result and possibly have a way to move forward with your research.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

> I have a nice clean solid 14kt onsa
> 
> And would like to know more about it
> 
> It has date and is selfpowered and had incablock on the back which i know is drop protection, i saw one on ebay similar sell for 9000 canadian altho price isnt my concern date price and rarity would be nice along with any other info anyone may know


Good thing price isn't your primary concern. An unknown brand, even if solid gold, is worth gold scrap value ( a few hundred bucks or less) unless I am sorely mistaken (which isn't likely). The $9,000 is illusory. Take it from me, a guy with a large collection of solid gold watches. Those watches which are worth more than scrap value are from brands that you have heard of. You hit the $9,000 mark with exceedingly fine watches only: Patek Philippe, some Longines perhaps with the 13ZN chrono movement, Rolex President with bracelet, that sort of thing.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Here are the photos.





And I concur with Dave's assessment of the value (not that it really mattered to you ...) - nice looking watch, though! Wear it in health!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

and enter - onsa watches - into google for at least three pages of links related to ONSA and Montres Onsa :yes: including a couple from earlier entries here on this (RLT) forum, plus watchuseek and other forums. Some of it will be relevant to YOUR search, you just need to sift through it all - -

Montres Onsa may indicate it's from the French Speaking cantons of Switzerland, maybe not


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a page translated (hilariously) from German (via Bing Translator):

*ONSA*



ONSA logo



Onsa automatic wristwatch Felsa 4462



_Mayflower II_



ONSA watch case factory, FHF CH51482

Swiss clockmaker

in 1923 , Hans Gan in Lengnau BE founds this family business. The son of Hans-Jörg occurs 1943 after his successful completion of the watchmaker in the parental company.

From 1949 ONSA in auto racing donated prizes for the «Grand Prix Bern». When the legendary Atlantic crossing of the _Mayflower II_ in the year 1957 are two ONSA-«Automatic waterproof» watches to the hardness test on board. A clock defied the forces of nature at the top of the mast, wind and weather, but the larger martyrdom had to learn the second clock: this was attached to the ship rudders of the swift under water. In the same year, ONSA equips all pilots of the Belgian airline _Sabena_ ONSA watches. When the Swiss extreme athletes Hannes Keller, 1960 in Lago Maggiore on a new world record depth, an ONSA watch is back: the ONSA Scaphandrier is also this hardness test at a depth of 155 m.

1970 Hans Gilomendies. Now his son, Hans-Jörg , the management of the company takes over. He restructured the company and can build on the success of his father first. The tense economic situation during the so-called quartz crisis forced him however to focus its operations to Europe and eventually to the Switzerland. in 1989 , Hans-Jörg Gilomen sold the company to Domenico Granito.

Granito, his family and the staff of ONSA manages to conquer the European and international markets with success. Since 2007, the _ *MONTRES ONSA AG* _ is a modern company with clear structures and a straightforward management.

Since its founding, the product range includes watches in precious gold housings, Chronographs, watches with biorhythms wristwatches with alarm (alarm) function and pocket watches ,.


----------

